# Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste



## Melina2006 (13. Juli 2006)

http://focus.msn.de/panorama/welt/italien_nid_31878.html?DDI=3303


----------



## Schlei (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Na toll!


----------



## Stefan6 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Na sowas


----------



## Pilkerknecht (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Na kiek mal ener an.
Bootsrute scharf gemacht und den Lümmel rausgepilkt.

Die werden doch wohl nicht auch die 15 Kg Grenze haben oder.

Ciao Pilkerknecht


----------



## Ocrem (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

ich kanns bezeugen ich habe sogar ein bild gemacht
http://img398.*ih.us/img398/8495/unbenannt1jf1.jpg


----------



## Melina2006 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

naja sowas ungewöhnliches ist es nun auch nicht...vor Portugal dümpeln die auch gelegentlich rum....intressanter finde ich den Satz das sie vermuten das die sich da irgenwo bei den Inseln Paaren......


----------



## Pfützenangler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Der Mensch sollte endlich mal den tieferen Sinn des Lebens erkennen und nicht alles unliebsame und vermeindlich Gefährliche eleminieren .
Es passieren jedes Jahr einige Unfälle mit Haien die zum Teil auch durch das Opfer provoziert wurden aber deshalb diese Haie  zu fangen und zu töten finde ich mehr als absourd.
Sobald ich mich ins Meer begebe muss ich damit rechnen von einem Hai angegriffen und gebissen zu werden.
Wer dies ausschließen möchte sollte lieber im Baggersee um die Ecke baden#c 

Auch dieser Große Weiße wird imho das Fortpflanzungsfähige Alter nicht erreichen:c


----------



## freibadwirt (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Wo ist das Problem ?#c  Die leben halt dort#6 #6 #6 #6 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Ocrem (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das Problem ?#c Die leben halt dort#6 #6 #6 #6
> Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


 
sehe ich genauso#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*



			
				Pfützenangler schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mensch sollte endlich mal den tieferen Sinn des Lebens erkennen und nicht alles unliebsame und vermeindlich Gefährliche eleminieren .


 

Gut .. lassen wir das nun mal beiseite ... #h 

*welchen Köder brauche ich* ?


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Hoffen wir mal, daß es kein Problemhai ist. |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## Frank 77 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Ist doch schön wenn es im Mittelmeer "Große Weisse" gibt !!!

Dann muß man nicht mehr soweit fliegen um sich diese schönen vollkommenen Geschöpfe anzuschauen!!!:m :m :m


----------



## sebastian (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Da steht die sind vom Aussterben bedroht also den würd ich leben lassen sonst gibts bald keine mehr.

Ach ja Achtung die Peta liest mit also lieber die Köderwahl per PM disskutieren


----------



## Melina2006 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

vom töten redet ja noch keiner.....aber schwimmen würde ich da jetzt auch nicht unbedingt


----------



## Hardi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Die Meldungen über große Weisse erinnere ich, die gab es schon vor Jahren. Vor 17 Jahren als ich mal unten war, geisiterte auch solch' eine Geschichte durch die Deutsche Presse. Ab und an gelangt so eine Meldung dann auch mal hier hoch. Das ist halt Ihr Lebensraum.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja Achtung die Peta liest mit also lieber die Köderwahl per PM disskutieren


 
Ich will doch keinen von denen nehmen #d


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Alle Jahre wieder... |rolleyes 

Und da machen die trotzdem noch so nen Bohei drum?!? #d
Statt dass sie froh sind - denn ein besseres Anzeichen für ein intaktes Ökosystem als Haie gibt es im Meer nicht! Und das, wo die Adria doch so dermaßen belastet ist... :v


----------



## Raisingwulf (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Im damaligen Yugoslawien an der kroatischen Küste bei Novi Vinodolski konnte man die grossen Weißen schon vor 30 Jahren - da war ich als kleiner Bub unten - schon immer beobachten wenn Sie den Thunfischen folgten, die Leitern waren eine zeitlang Touristenattraktionen - heute werden Sie wieder besetzt um die einkommenden Thunfischschwärme zu orten und mit denen ist der Weiße wieder in der Adria. Aber keine Angst wir passen nicht in sein Beuteschema.

Grüß
Raisingwulf


----------



## karl_sorglos (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Toller Bericht, noch besser sind die Leserkommentare a la "Brunftzeit" , "Junge füttern" und "Nest".
Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie Papa Hai röhrend durchs Revier streift und Mamma Hai ihrem kleinen Sharky im Nest die Brust gibt! |supergri

Dutzidutzidutzi- isser nich nieeeedlich!


----------



## Irish-Fisher (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Joa das ist ihr Lebensraum, welchen sie schon länger haben als die Menschheit. Der Vorfahre des Großen Weißen der Megalodon lebte in der späten Saurierzeit. Also ich finde es ebenso assich diese abzuschlachten, nur weil einige denken sie müssen dort baden/ surfen, wo man genau weiß, dass sie dort auf nahrungssuche sind. Meine jetzt nicht das Mittelmeer sonder z.B. die Küste vor Südafrika oder so.

Ich bin dafür diese Tiere zu erforschen um so zu erkennen wie man mit ihnen Leben kann und nicht gegen sie.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen; "Respekt" eure Ansichten zu dem Thema find ich super. Ach noch was, als Kder würde ich n Kalifornischen Surfer nehmen, die mag der große Weiße glaub am liebsten.:m

Greez Irish-Fisher


----------



## noworkteam (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

großer hai frisst große fische ......


SIND ETWA DIE THUNE IN DER NÄHE,...,dann sollten wir mal ganz schnell eine spontane

"BOARDIE-THUNE-KUTTERTOUR 2006" |supergri 

auf die beine stellen ,

ich ?? ne ich hab keine zeit #h

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Raisingwulf (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Fahr doch einfach mal runter, wenn die Jungs auf den Thunfischleitern sitzen sind die da oder kommen gleich.


----------



## j4ni (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es oder gab es über 150 verschiedene Arten von Haien im Mittelmeer. Tendenz eher sinkend denn die werden schneller ausgerottet als die Pe*a sich Werbekampagnen ausdenken kann. In den USA sterben übrigens pro Jahr mehr Menschen an Bienen oder Wespenstichen als weltweit an Haiunfällen. Naja die Kommentare da sind auch der Brüller mein Favorit ist der Mensch der auf einer Hypothese geht, bin mal gespannt ob man darüber eine Prothese aufstellen kann.
Wer interesse am Thema hat klick hier, hier oder hier.


----------



## j4ni (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Huch Doppelpost, sry...


----------



## Palerado (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Was die Menschheit mit grossen Tieren macht die sich "endlich" mal wieder blicken lassen wissen wir ja nun leider Gottes.

Panik machen -- anlegen -- treffen


----------



## Knispel (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Ich weiss nicht was da so besonderes dran sein soll, die "großen Weißen" gab es schon immer im Mittelmeer. Uns ist einmal bei einem Tauchgang vor Malta einer begegnet, der verkrümelte sich aber ganz schnell wieder, war auch ein Jungtier, so um die 2 m.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht was da so besonderes dran sein soll, die "großen Weißen" gab es schon immer im Mittelmeer..


 
Also gestern stand im Wissenschaftsteil der Süddeutschen Zeitung, dass weiße Haie im Mittelmer artfremd sind.  ...


----------



## Knispel (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Was heißt "artfremd" ? Sie sind aber da. der Graskarpfen ist hier auch artfremd. Das was wir vor Malta gesehen hatten, war einwantfrei ein With Porter


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt "artfremd" ?


 
Ganz einfach:

Kein heimischer Fisch;
ab und zu "verirren" sich welche in's Mittelmeer ...

war ein interessanter Artikel über die Zunahme von bisher fremden Arten und deren Ursachen ...


----------



## Knispel (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Das mag sein, die kommen aus dem Atlantik


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Also gestern stand im Wissenschaftsteil der Süddeutschen Zeitung, dass weiße Haie im Mittelmer artfremd sind.  ...


Bisher (in den vergangenen Jahrtausenden) war das kein üblicher "Fisch" da. Die BigGame Angler müßte es aber eigentlich freuen.

Unsere amerikanischen Freunde |gr: haben inzwischen ihre Seegebiete so voll hydrophonische Bojen usw. vollgedröhnt, das neben orientierungsverirrten Walen eben auch die Weißen Haie sich dort einfach nicht mehr wohlfühlen können. 

Wenn die Angaben stimmen, sind die Amis in ihrer Bedrohungparanoia dabei neben dem Äther auch das Wasser voll hyperlaut zuzudröhnen, das hält dann halt kein Schallempfänger auch über viele zig-Kilometer mehr aus, und wer kann wandert aus. So Lautstärken wie innerhalb eines Düsentriebwerkes (also jenseits humanoiden Trommelfellrisses) möchte ich im akustisch noch viel druckvollerem Medium Wasser auch nicht erleben #t


----------



## Timmy (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher (in den vergangenen Jahrtausenden) war das kein üblicher "Fisch" da. Die BigGame Angler müßte es aber eigentlich freuen.
> 
> Unsere amerikanischen Freunde |gr: haben inzwischen ihre Seegebiete so voll hydrophonische Bojen usw. vollgedröhnt, das neben orientierungsverirrten Walen eben auch die Weißen Haie sich dort einfach nicht mehr wohlfühlen können.
> 
> Wenn die Angaben stimmen, sind die Amis in ihrer Bedrohungparanoia dabei neben dem Äther auch das Wasser voll hyperlaut zuzudröhnen, das hält dann halt kein Schallempfänger auch über viele zig-Kilometer mehr aus, und wer kann wandert aus. So Lautstärken wie innerhalb eines Düsentriebwerkes (also jenseits humanoiden Trommelfellrisses) möchte ich im akustisch noch viel druckvollerem Medium Wasser auch nicht erleben #t



Ups!!! Danke für die Aufklärung, wußte ich noch nicht!#d


----------



## Mikesch (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach:
> 
> Kein heimischer Fisch;
> ab und zu "verirren" sich welche in's Mittelmeer  ...


Warum wird dann der Weisse Hai in "alten" Fischbestimmungsbüchern für den Mittelmeerraum als "heimischer" Fisch aufgeführt? Nur weil er im Mittelmeer wesentlich seltener ist als in anderen Bereichen der Weltmeere, ist er nicht automatisch ein "Fremdling".


----------



## wallerangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

hallo das es weiße Haie vor Italien und auch Spanien gibt müsste doch jeden bekannt sein , ich kenne Angler die dort schon seid etwa 20 Jahren auf weiße Haie angeln , die nach dem drill natürlich wieder zurückgesetzt werden , mit den Fotos der Haie haben sich sich über viele Hotels den Urlaub finanziert


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Also @Wallerangler#h im Mittelmerr gezielt auf "weiße Haie" zu angeln .. naja #c ... 

nicht dass ich Dir nicht glauben würde, aber diese Mittelmeer-Weiße-Haie-Bilder würde ich gerne sehen. Geht doch jeder gesichtete "Weiße Hai" gleich durch die Presse ... und das ist sehr sehr selten.

Habe zusammen mit Bekannten jetzt mal versucht, Berichte und Fotos von Weißen Haien im Mittelmeer in Bücher, Magazinen, Internet usw zu finden .. und keins gefunden, statt dessen folgende Aussagen:


"Die beiden Angler hatten das große Glück, einen lebenden Weißen Hai im Mittelmeer zu sehen, was außerordentlich selten ist. Denkwürdig an diesem Zwischenfall ist die Tatsache, dass diese Videoaufnahmen die ersten sind, die einen lebenden Weißen Hai im Mittelmeer zeigen!“ 
Atlantis, Magazin für Divestyle, Heft 2-2005

ebenso steht darin:
"In dem großen Bildband „Mittelmeer, Enzyklopädie der Unterwasserwelt“ von Yves Paccalet und Sophie de Wilde (Jahr Verlag Hamburg) sind gerade einmal drei Haifotos abgedruckt, die alle den Kleingefleckten Katzenhai (Scyliorhinus canicula) zeigen. Das Fotobuch „Tauchparadies Mittelmeer“ von Barbara und Helmut Corneli (Stürtz-Verlag Würzburg) enthält nicht ein einziges Haifoto. Auch in der gezielt für Sporttaucher zusammengestellten Bestimmungsliteratur über die Mittelmeerfauna werden Haie meist nur nebenbei erwähnt. Im „Unterwasserführer Mittelmeer, Fische“ von Robert Patzner und Horst Moosleitner (Verlag Delius Klasing) sind der Kleingefleckte und der Großgefleckte Katzenhai die einzigen vorgestellten Haiarten. Eine Ausnahme macht das Bestimmungsbuch „Fischführer Mittelmeer und Atlantik“ von Helmut Debelius (Jahr Verlag Hamburg). In diesem umfangreichen Fischführer sind von den insgesamt 38 mit Freiwasserfotos aufgeführten Haiarten nach Angabe des Autors 22 Arten auch im Mittelmeer anzutreffen."

Also nach Mittelmeer-Weiße-Hai Fotos weiter zu suchen scheint derzeit eher zwecklos  ...

aber @Wallerangler vielleicht schickt mir einer Deiner Bekannten eins seiner Fangbilder  #h


----------



## wallerangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

das glaube ich weniger da dieses doch eigentlich nicht groß an die öffentlichkeit soll . was meinst du was die tourismusbranche alles macht damit dieses nicht bekannt wird . es gibt angelt die fahren zum Thunfisch angeln dorthin was meinst du wer mit den schwärmen hinterher zieht ? klar sind es nicht die ganz großen wie in Afrika oder Australien aber sie sind da


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Haie gibt es offiziell an den Badeorten nicht! :g 

Lieber auch gleich gefährliche im ganzen Mittelmeer nicht.

Wenn man in den Taucherforen nachschaut, findet man mehr. Weißer Hai ja, aber auf Thunjagd und Babies, nun mal dort nicht als Robbenjäger und daher weniger Kollisionen mit den Menschen. Auch scheint der Tigerhai ganz zu fehlen, welcher für den Badenden als aggressiver Flachwasserjäger eine viel größere Gefahr darstellt und dabei auch noch sehr groß wird. Diesem Fehlen des schlimmsten Problemhai's (für den Badebetrieb) ist wohl die relative subjektive Haisicherheit des Mittelmehres zuzuschreiben, passieren tut trotzdem noch genug, egal ob 20, 50, 100 oder mehr (wegen der Grauzone) verletztende oder tödliche Attacken, es gibt genügend Haie da.

Und ich habe gerade gelesen, daß der Bullenhai mit bis zu 4 Meter Länge auch tropische Flüsse bis in Seen hochschwimmt und in Nicaragua da sogar lebt. Nicht auszudenken, wenn dieses Beispiel bei den Haien Schule macht! #t #d


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Haie gibt es offiziell an den Badeorten nicht! :g
> 
> Lieber auch gleich gefährliche im ganzen Mittelmeer nicht.
> 
> Wenn man in den Taucherforen nachschaut, findet man mehr.


 
Also über leidenschaftliche und ambitionierte Taucher bin ich auf den Artikel (Atlantis, Magazin für Divestyle, Heft 2-2005) aufmerksam gemacht worden:
"Für das Mittelmeer dagegen sind keine Tauchplätze bekannt, an denen mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit Haie zu sichten wären. Egal, ob man an den Felsküsten der spanischen Mittelmeerküste, an den Pontinischen Inseln im über 3000 Meter tiefen Tyrrenischen Becken, vor Malta oder an der Türkischen Adria im östlichen Mittelmeer taucht, Begegnungen mit Haien zählen zu den ganz großen Ausnahmen."



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist wohl die relative subjektive Haisicherheit des Mittelmehres zuzuschreiben, passieren tut trotzdem noch genug, egal ob 20, 50, 100 oder mehr (wegen der Grauzone) verletztende oder tödliche Attacken, es gibt genügend Haie da.


 
Verschiedene Statistiken sagen verschiedenes aus:
1: seit 1874 in Europa im Mittelmeer 23 Hai-Angriffe, 11 davon in Italien.
2:MEDAF: seit 1899 60 Fälle von Haiangriffen auf Menschen oder Boote (einschliesslich Kanus) in Europa und Afrika.

Egal wieviele es nun tatsächlich sind, es sind was die jährlichen Millionen an Badern/Schimmern usw betrifft Peanuts, ... für mich liegt nicht nur eine subjektives Sicherheitsgefühl vor, sondern auch ein objektives.
|wavey:


----------



## Kurzer (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Ob der kleine Weiße auch kleine italienische Fussballspieler frißt?
*lol*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Also wenn wir hier schon abschweifen, dann kann ich auch n och so einiges beitragen (als leidenschaftlicher und passionierter Taucher, der ich selbst bin  )...

Die wohl häufigste Haiart im Mittelmeer ist der Fuchshai - der kann ebenfalls bis 6m lang werden. Genauso wie der Weisse (der gar nicht mal sooo selten ist wie hier behauptet wird) ernährt er sich im Mittelmeer hauptsächlich von den diversen Thunarten, die dort vorkommen. Glaubt man italienischen Fischern (ich war vor 2 Jahren selbst in Apulien) sind die Haie dort bald ebenso häufig - oder eben auch nicht - anzutreffen wie Schwertfische.
Da sie sich allerdings nicht so recht vermarkten lassen (bzw. geschützt sind |rolleyes ), befischt sie niemand. Das geht so gezielt, weil die meisten Schwertfische nach wie vor gespeert werden.
Mit den großen Thunen ziehen auch die Weissen Haie jedes Jahr in die Adria, dabei handelt es sich meist Jungfische (wie hier schon ganz richtig dargestellt wurde). Richtig große Exemplare (> 5m) werden in der Tat nur gaaaaanz selten gesichtet - ich kann mich noch gut an das nette Amateur-Video von vor paar Jahren erinnern, dass ein Vater beim Fischen mit seinem kleinen Sohn gemacht hatte:
Da kreiste ein etwa 6m großes Exemplar einige Male um das Angelboot und der Kleine schrie dazu wie am Spieß! :q :q :q 


@ AngelDet:
Was Du meinst ist der Sambesi-Hai. Der erlegt in Afrika sogar Gnus, da er in Flüssen mehrer Hundert Kilometer ins Landesinnere vordringen kann. Der Bullenhai ist mehr der Küstenjäger, der zwar auch mal ins Süßwasser kann aber weniger dafür bekannt ist als sein (naher) Verwandter! :g


----------



## ullsok (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*

Hier ist eine interessante Seite zu dem Thema:
http://www.zoo.co.uk/~z9015043/index.html
Nur leider nicht mehr ganz aktuell


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Weißer Hai an Italiens Küste*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ob der kleine Weiße auch kleine italienische Fussballspieler frißt?
> *lol*


 
Du meinst, das wäre der geeignete Köder, nach dem ich anfangs hier gefragt habe?  #c |rolleyes


----------

